# Cheap Skate DRO for drill press.



## rammed (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm a little leery about show things I have made because I'm a if it's functional it's good enough. I build light muzzle loading bench rifles for guys in my two gun clubs. This is one of mine. Well I just tried to insert a pic and couldn't get it to work. So the pics are at the bottom.

 I felt I needed the DRO cause I get nervous drilling and tapping a barrel. I bought a 4 inch scale from Amtools. I think it was 14.95. Made an aluminum collar for the quill and cut a slot in it so it would tighten on the quill. I had to cut the scale so it would fit. Now it's a 2 1/2 inch scale. Fashioned a bracket and attached it to the drill with a couple of 10 x 32 screws. 

What do you think?


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 27, 2012)

I like it and the rifle you have there. I have a 58 Cal black powder and it takes 150 grains so I figured the first time I shot I would only use 100 grains.

Boy was that a mistake cause it takes a lot of pressure to push out the lead. Darn near knock my shoulder out of joint. So the next time I put in a 150 grains still had a pretty good real coil but not as bad as the first time.

Paul


----------



## davidh (Jul 27, 2012)

did pretty much the same thing on my bridgeport.  nice job, and it works besides.   )


----------

